# love and date:  01908 599010 Abs:0171 000000



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

wie ich gesehen habe bin ich nicht der Erste, der von "love and date" aus heiterem Himmel eine sms bekommt.

Diese [...] muß gestoppt werden !!   :evil: 

Es ist zwar erst die erste SMS, die ich in der Form bekommen habe, aber es soll die letzte bleiben !

Deshalb möchte ich gerne etwas dagegen tun !

*Vor allem interessiert mich, woher die meine Nummer haben! *

Kann mir das jemand von Euch sagen ? Hat das mal jemand von Euch rausbekommen?

*Und wie kann ich jetzt vorgehen?* Gibt es da eine Stelle bei der Polizei ??

Gruß
xfreakx

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## rohbau (20 Dezember 2004)

*ich muss noch auf die antwort warten...*

hallo xfreakx,

ich hoffe das ich, am 21.12.2004, eine antwort von meinem
mobilfunkbetreiber bekomme!


in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


*AUSKUNFTANSPRUCH NACH §13 UKLAG UND §13A UKLAG 



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit fordere ich Sie auf, nach dem geltenden Deutschen Gesetz 
§13 UKlaG und §13a UKlaG, mir die Herkunft und den Verfasser der 
SMS-SPAM, vom 12. Dezember 2004, Zustellungszeit 22:56 Uhr an die 
Mobiltelefonnummer +49 17x xxxxxxx und Kundennummer xxxxxxxx, zu 
benennen und die gespeicherten Daten offen zu legen. 

SMS-ABSENDER: 
+49 172000000 

EINE VOICE DATE WURDE 
AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der 
Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges 
sagen!Ruf die O19O8/70749 an 
und gib den PIN 2102771 ein. 
lov.an.da.e.com 

Hiermit setzen ich Ihnen eine Frist von 7 Tagen, bis zum 
20. Dezember 2004, mir die Unterlagen, per Post, zuzusenden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen*


----------



## News (20 Dezember 2004)

@xfreakx
Die haben deine Nummer nicht in dem Sinne "irgendwo her", sondern probieren einfach wild eine Masse denkbarer Nummern aus, wie Sascha auch schon geschrieben hatte:


			
				Dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Methode: Computergesteuert wird eine Vielzahl von Handynummern angerufen.


Auf die Art hab ich von anderen Firmen auch schon "Hotelgutscheine" und anderes offeriert bekommen.
Einmal gab jemand in einem Call-Center sogar zu, dass sie einen "Zufallsgenerator" hätten (naja, die Wortwahl trifft's nicht ganz, es geht ja um *systematisches* Abgrasen von Nummernbereichen).


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2004)

Eigentlich gibt's auch schon einen Thread hierzu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8377


----------

